# ICONE APPS disparue avec os4



## ascud13 (27 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
Sur mon iphone 3gs j'ai installé la nouvelle version 4,0,1 : ça semble s'être bien passé et je retrouve bien mes anciennes applications.

Par contre, l'icône "APPS" qui permet de rechercher de nouvelles applications ne figure plus sur mon iphone.

Comment faire ? Merci


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2010)

Elle est rangé dans utilitaires peut être


----------



## ascud13 (28 Juillet 2010)

Non : dans iTunes, le dossier APPLICATIONS ne mentionne pas de fichier Apps ni quoi que ce soit faisant penser à cet icône.

Sur le Mac j'ai bien dans le dossier UTILITAIRES pas mal de fichiers mais je ne sais pas si l'un d'eux concerne les application sur iTunes / iPhone

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h57 ----------

Ne cherchez plus, les gars, j'ai trouvé :

dans REGLAGES>GENERAL>RESTRICTIONS : il suffisait d'autoriser la ligne "Nouvelles appli"


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour l'info, je ne connaissais pas cette nouvelle fonction.


----------

